# Squonk bottle battle



## GregF (30/7/17)

Having moved over to soft and super soft bottles I am battling to find my happy place.

Started off with the normal Reo bottle and that was fine until the soft ones came out.
Then I moved over to the soft bottle and the squonking action is definitely a lot easier, it also takes getting used to on how much to squonk, but if you over squonk they dont suck back as fast as a Reo bottle. You see the juice coming up to the airhole and you generally dont stop in time and you need to wipe the juice away, lick your finger and move on.

Then I tried the super soft silicon bottle. These feel amazing, and another learning curve on the squonk action, but if you over squonk they dont suck back at all. You end up wiping and eating more juice than you vape. You just breath on these things and they push juice up.
I will persist a little with these silicon bottles because they do feel great, maybe I just need to learn how to use them.

I wish I could get a silicon or soft bottle for the Reo Mini. That is the only thing I battle with on the mini, the bottle is so small and hard.
On the Reo Grand I can see me sticking with the soft bottles or even a normal Reo bottle, but we will see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

I tried the soft (Italian) squonk bottles, but did not like them. Normal Reo bottles (also for the Mini) is perfect for me.

VT Inbox bottles are a bit softer than the Reo bottles and works well for me too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/17)

GregF said:


> Having moved over to soft and super soft bottles I am battling to find my happy place.
> 
> Started off with the normal Reo bottle and that was fine until the soft ones came out.
> Then I moved over to the soft bottle and the squonking action is definitely a lot easier, it also takes getting used to on how much to squonk, but if you over squonk they dont suck back as fast as a Reo bottle. You see the juice coming up to the airhole and you generally dont stop in time and you need to wipe the juice away, lick your finger and move on.
> ...


I only found my happy place with the super soft silicone bottles.

I found that the bottles become stiffer just before the bottle over squonks etc.
You need a little more pressure to get juice out the airholes etc and the bottle becomes a little harder to press just before it leaks all over the mod etc.

This is all relative and subjective as my hands do 16 hours of typing most days as opossed to other hand labours etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (30/7/17)

Nice thread.

I have access to
1. Reo bottle
2. MM soft bottle
3. BFX silicone bottle

I have found all the bottles slightly harder in the leprechaun and softer in the Reo, due to the void in the reo giving the bottle space to distort without resistance.

I felt the silicone was almost too soft/sensitive in the Reo but a pleasure in the leprechaun

Also agree that the softer the bottle = the gentler the squonk suction

So my 2c

Reo/box style mods = soft bottles
Paddy/snug fitting = silicone bottles
If you are Hulk/ trying to prove your manliness = Reo bottles

I favour the silicone but for the price difference the soft bottles are great work horses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/17)

Very interesting thread @GregF as I found the bfx silicone bottles to suck back juice better than the reo and Italian bottles.

The bfx bottles were like a Electrolux suck after squonking for me due to the absolute airtightness of the bottles etc.


----------



## Scissorhands (30/7/17)

Something also worth mentioning is the size of the threads on the caps

I found a refill on the reo bottle effortless (large threads, plastic on plastic, needs o ring for good seal)

slightly more effort on the soft bottles (i get air leaks if not threaded perfectly, metal on plastic)

The most effort with the silicone (smallest threads, metal on metal, cant apply any pressure on the bottle when fitting the cap)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF (30/7/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Something also worth mentioning is the size of the threads on the caps
> 
> I found a refill on the reo bottle effortless (large threads, plastic on plastic, needs o ring for good seal)
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## GregF (30/7/17)

Christos said:


> Very interesting thread @GregF as I found the bfx silicone bottles to suck back juice better than the reo and Italian bottles.
> 
> The bfx bottles were like a Electrolux suck after squonking for me due to the absolute airtightness of the bottles etc.


I find the opposite to be true.
Reo bottle sucks back the quickest then soft bottle then silicon bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (30/7/17)

With all this squonking and sucking I can see this whole thread being transposed into "that" other thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (31/7/17)

I have tried all the bottles, and still prefer my Reo bottles. All my Squonkers are fitted with Reo Bottles. I agree @GregF , those little buggers in the mini's is a bit hard. I will ask the guys on UKS for alternatives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/17)

Am using the normal Reo bottles

I once tried those square shaped bottles that had more capacity and were softer as well, but didnt like them.

Havent tried the soft or silicon bottles.

But am happy with the Reo bottles and find them easy to use and easy to refill etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (31/7/17)

My only squonk mods are Reos. For the three years I have been vaping Reos I have always ran the regular Reo bottles and like them just fine. In fact the exact same bottles that came in all 34 of my Reos is still in all of them. I probably have 50+ extra Reo bottles for backups, but have never had to use any of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

